# libretaxi



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

http://libretaxi.org/

Only takes cash or bitcoin on its way they say


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I like it. Only problem is insurance and legality.


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Many what ifs


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

open source is good for software bur not for ridesharing, you can recover from a bad open source software but not from an "bad guys/girls open source ridesharing could be fatal"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think open source is best for ridesharing, personally.


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

You're right Uber cannot function as a company with profits unless it removes the driver from the equation. Therefore I am failing to understand why they lost 8 billion to drivers. Why even bother? Also legality and safety. Why would it not be legal if both parties agree. How is Uber any safer? Countless stories of bad stuff. Even from the Ceo and some Taco Bell exec. It's just a fact if you drive a taxi which I think is what most people use it for. It's just a taxi replacement a cut rates.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

dannyg1 said:


> You're right Uber cannot function as a company with profits unless it removes the driver from the equation. Therefore I am failing to understand why they lost 8 billion to drivers. Why even bother? Also legality and safety. Why would it not be legal if both parties agree. How is Uber any safer? Countless stories of bad stuff. Even from the Ceo and some Taco Bell exec. It's just a fact if you drive a taxi which I think is what most people use it for. It's just a taxi replacement a cut rates.


It is not legal because the government bans things that compete with existing industry due to cronyism. In my state only approved TNC companies and taxi companies are allowed, and it is practically impossible to start a new taxi company. Anyone using LibreTaxi is going to get their car towed the first time a cop orders one up.

LibreTaxi is like prostitution. Both parties agree, yet prostitution is illegal.


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes but that is not capitalism. Who says the government has control over medallions or who can drive. Take a look and all taxi drivers are foreigners. Also driving a taxi is legal prostitute is not. If I want to give my friend a ride I can give my friend a ride. Same thing with sex. Silly laws.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

dannyg1 said:


> Yes but that is not capitalism. Who says the government has control over medallions or who can drive. Take a look and all taxi drivers are foreigners. Also driving a taxi is legal prostitute is not. If I want to give my friend a ride I can give my friend a ride. Same thing with sex. Silly laws.


Driving a taxi is as legal as being a prostitute. You can be a prostitute legally (in my state), but it isn't as simple as just standing on the corner soliciting johns. You can be a taxi but it isn't as simple as driving around soliciting fares.

Who says the government gets to issue medallions? The police, that's who says it. The government will confiscate your property and/or put you in a cage unless you play by their rules.

You can give your friend a ride, and you can have sex with your girlfriend, but when a police sting is done and the cop pays you for a trip downtown or for a sexual favor, the "justice" system will see to it that your livelihood is wrecked.

The laws are in place so that politicians can reward their friends. That's the crony capitalism way.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I think open source is best for ridesharing, personally.


yes personally... just for you and your family and friends


----------



## Tyuhdriveprius (Dec 31, 2017)

Can’t stop technology. Uber disrupted taxi industry. Now cryptocurrencies like Litecoin, Ethereum, XRP, and Bitcoin will help rideshares like Libretaxi disrupt Uber/Lift. These cryptocurrencyies take out the need for third parties. This is the new business model. Peer to peer. Not only in rideshare, but several industries.


----------

